# M-hull assault ship



## CougarKing (11 Oct 2008)

*This Technology might interest you.......M-Hull*
http://www.mshipco.com/index.php?page_id=3












http://www.mshipco.com/index.php?page_id=30

Maximum boat speed in excess of 55 knots 
Fuel efficient cruising speed at *30 knots *


----------



## Navy_Blue (14 Oct 2008)

Hold on here you can't be suggesting stuff like this...We still need to catch up to the 1990's.  These fandangled 21'st century do-dads are just unproven tub toys.  I still say we are missing something by not using the paddle wheel.   :warstory:


----------



## GAP (14 Oct 2008)

Navy_Blue said:
			
		

> Hold on here you can't be suggesting stuff like this...We still need to catch up to the 1990's.  These fandangled 21'st century do-dads are just unproven tub toys.  I still say we are missing something by not using the paddle wheel.   :warstory:



Nuttin' wrong with paddlewheel.....it gets you from A to B (with stops at A1, A2, A3...).....what's your rush?


----------



## ArmyRick (14 Oct 2008)

M-Hull boats look cool. Then again I don't have a clue about boats or ships or submarines.

Navy guys, does this look like a good idea?


----------



## DocBacon (14 Oct 2008)

A great yacht, but no good for ice.  If we ever assume protectorate control of the Turks and Caicos, we could use it there.

Heck, I'd re-up if we had a presence there: it sure beats anywhere Arctic for a posting.


----------



## cobbler (15 Oct 2008)

Navy_Blue said:
			
		

> Hold on here you can't be suggesting stuff like this...We still need to catch up to the 1990's.  These fandangled 21'st century do-dads are just unproven tub toys.  I still say we are missing something by not using the paddle wheel.   :warstory:



Actually Multi-Hull are proven in a couple of areas.

1. They are horrible in any sort of sea state, I was in company with Triton in a cyclone and it looked anything but comfortable/safe, we were freaked just looking at them, I'm quite sure the guys onboard her were saying prayers. Honestly there were moments were we thought she was going to go tits-up.

2. They are absolute fuel guzzlers. Range is tiny, and for most Western nations that makes them totally impracticle.

3. Yes they are fast, too fast. If you escorts can't keep up to defend you then you are limited to benign environments. Australia was lucky East Timor is so close, we were able to provide coverage for HMAS Jervis Bay for its run from Darwin to Dili, buy stretching our resources and palming her off between units. Had the journey been longer, JB would have been usless in that high threat environment.

And if you notice, despite having used her in a warzone, the technology being relatively cheap, and us being world leaders in the multi-hull field, Australia did not opt to keep JB around longer or look to replace her with something similar. 

You see Multi-Hull are proven, just not in the positive. Not yet anyway, not for Blue Water navies with global interests.

Just my 2c





HMAS Jervis Bay Doing one of her Timor trips.


----------



## geo (15 Oct 2008)

Makes ya think of the Pacificats... don't it ???


----------



## Sailorwest (15 Oct 2008)

Makes ya think of the Pacificats... don't it ???

[/quote]

I was thinking the exact thing. Whatever became of them?


----------



## geo (15 Oct 2008)

Last I heard they tried to auction them off in 2006.....

After that.... nada, nothing


----------



## Privateer (15 Oct 2008)

The 3 fast-cats were sold to Washington Marine Group.  They're still tied up in Vancouver Harbour.


----------



## geo (15 Oct 2008)

NEWS RELEASE Sunday, February 29, 2004 
BC SHIPYARD WORKERS FEDERATION SAYS PUBLIC INQUIRY NEEDED TO FIND OUT HOW GOVERNMENT SALE OF FAST FERRIES COST TAXPAYERS MILLIONS, AS WASHINGTON MARINE GROUP'S RE-SALE OF 3 PACIFICATS AS FLOATING CASINOS NOW SHOWS 



> News today that the Washington Marine Group will sell three fast ferries it bought from B.C. Ferries last year for just $19.2 million means provincial taxpayers lost tens of millions of dollars in the March 2003 auction, says George MacPherson, president of the Shipyard General Workers' Federation, which represents unions whose members built the ships.


----------



## a_majoor (16 Oct 2008)

The desire for fast ships is certainly valid, but the laws of physics keep getting in the way!

Perhaps the only real way to combine speed with the extended endurance of a ship is to revive the seaplane concept (or its bastard cousin the WIG [Wing in Ground Effect]). This has its own problems, notably anything which can fly will have size limitations; even a very huge aircraft like the Saunders Roe "Princess" or Hughes HK-1 Hercules (AKA Spruce Goose) is only a small ship once it lands.

The only other way to transport formations with all their equipment using current technology is to revive the airship. This could avoid problems like finding a suitable harbour to embark/disembark but there are other issues with airships which I don't have to elaborate on.


----------

